# new Tarantino/Jet Li movie



## grimfang (May 19, 2004)

Tarantino and Zhang Yimou have a new movie starring Jet LI.. called HERO.. will be released in a couple months.... here is a link to view the first trailer for the movie...
http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2633200?


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 19, 2004)

Thing is, the movie has been out for about a year now...They have been selling the bootleg DVDs over here for about a year and it's been in theatres in China and elsewhere all last year. 

But, I can't wait to see it. LOL. And I like the new trailer; much better than the old one. 

:asian:


----------



## stauburn (Jun 8, 2004)

it is a good movie. It is probably being presented by Tarintino for release in North America. It has some wonderful choreagraphed fight sequences , much like Crouching Tiger. 


If you like Crouching Tiger you will like this...


----------

